# VRS Exhaust on a B14 with mods



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

Click here to watch VRS_exhaust clip

new video, rev to 7100. (cold start so it backfires) 

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=VRS_exhaust_02

sorry for the shaky pics  





































sounds great, pulls much better, get better mileage, no leaks, cant complain at all.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

shouldnt this be in members rides?


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Sounds Great~!!

Is it you change from Header to Muffle are all VRS?
Does it loose some torque at bottle end?


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

stone said:


> Sounds Great~!!
> 
> Is it you change from Header to Muffle are all VRS?
> Does it loose some torque at bottle end?



Oh...sugar, I forgot to read your signature


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

damn you kyle, making me do work.. yes this should be in the member ride section... sounds awesome though..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Except for the 2 sharp angles after that flex pipe, looks like an awsome system. :thumbup: 


Sounds it too.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

i thought the same thing to, but i found a way to measure how it was and it actually holds steady at 1" in those pipes to a 2" pipe to the 2.5" and cat-back. the header pipes are 1.75" all the way down till the 2 pipe secondary which is 1". yes i did take time in my life to sit there and measure it and no i dont want to say how. i like the header, it gives me a lot more low end thatn what i should/will have with s4s.


----------

